# Food Safety News Sun 7/19/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jul 19, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 7/19/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Rapid response call secures funding for three EU food safety projects*
By News Desk on Jul 19, 2020 12:03 am Nearly €2 million (U.S. $2.3 million) has been awarded to three European projects dealing with food safety during the Coronavirus pandemic. COVICOAT is led by the International Iberian Nanotechnology Laboratory of Portugal, Spanish supermarket chain Eroski and 2BNanoFood from Portugal. Another project, PASS, will be carried out by the University of Bologna in Italy, Lund University in Sweden and Almaplasma of Italy. The COVID-19 BAEMitup... Continue Reading


----------

